# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  من هو الدكتور عبد الرزاق السنهوري؟

## نادين

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 
الدكتور عبد الرزاق السنهوري
ولد في عام 1895م بمدينة الإسكندرية ، وعاش طفولته يتيمًا إذ توفي والده وعمره خمس سنوات. بدأ تعليمه في الكُتَّاب ثم التحق بمدارس التعليم العام و حصل على الشهادة الثانوية سنة 1913م ، وكان ترتيبه الثاني على طلاب القطر المصري. نال درجة الليسانس في الحقوق سنة 1917م من مدرسة الحقوق الخديوية (باللغة الإنجليزية) ، وجاء ترتيبه الأول على جميع الطلاب ، رغم أنه كان يعمل موظفًا إلى جانب دراسته

عين بعد حصوله على ليسانس الحقوق بالنيابة العامة بالمنصورة ، بشمال مصر. وشارك أثناء عمله بالنيابة العامة في ثورة 1919م ، فعاقبته سلطات الاستعمار الإنجليزي بالنقل إلى مدينة أسيوط فى جنوب مصر. ترقى سنة 1920م إلى منصب وكيل النائب العام ، وفي نفس العام انتقل من العمل بالنيابة إلى تدريس القانون في مدرسة القضاء الشرعي ، وهي واحدة من أهم مؤسسات التعليم العالي المصري التي أسهمت في تجديد الفكر الإسلامي منذ إنشائها سنة 1907م ، وزامل فيها كوكبة من أعلام التجديد والاجتهاد، مثل الأساتذة أحمد إبراهيم وعبد الوهاب خلاف وعبد الوهاب عزام وأحمد أمين ، وتتلمذ عليه عدد من أشهر العلماء ، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة.

سافر عبد الرزاق السنهورى إلى فرنسا سنة 1921م لدراسة القانون ، وهناك تبلورت عنده الفكرة الإسلامية ، وبدأ يتخذ الموقف النقدي من الحضارة الغربية ، فانتقد الانبهار بالغرب ، وهاجم تبني د. منصور فهمي لمقولات المستشرقين ، كما هاجم موقف الشيخ على عبد الرازق من الخلافة الإسلامية وتأثره فيه بالمناهج العلمانية.
وفي فرنسا وضع السنهوري رسالته الإصلاحية التي عرفت ب (مواد البرنامج) الذي يتضمن رؤيته في الإصلاح ، وأنجز خلال وجوده في فرنسا رسالته للدكتوراه (القيود التعاقدية على حرية العمل في القضاء الإنجليزي).
وأثناء بعثته فى فرنسا ألغيت الخلافة الإسلامية ، فأنجز رسالة أخرى للدكتوراه عن فقه الخلافة وتطورها لتصبح (هيئة أمم شرقية) رغم تحذير أساتذته من صعوبتها ورغم المناخ الأوروبي السياسي والفكري المعادي لفكرتها.

عيّن الدكتور عبد الرزاق السنهورى بعد عودته سنة 1926م مدرسًا للقانون المدني بكلية الحقوق بالجامعة المصرية (القاهرة الآن).
وقد شارك الدكتور السنهورى في المعارك السياسية والفكرية التي كانت تموج بها الحياة في مصر قبل الثورة ، وكان قريبًا من كل تيارات التغيير والإصلاح رغم عدم انضمامه لحزب أو تنظيم. ونتيجة لتأسيسه لجمعية الشبان المصريين فقد فصل من الجامعة سنة 1934م.
سافر إلى العراق سنة 1935م بدعوة من حكومتها ، فأنشأ هناك كلية للحقوق ، وأصدر مجلة القضاء ، ووضع مشروع القانون المدني للدولة ، ووضع عددًا من المؤلفات القانونية لطلاب العراق.
عين بعد عودته لمصر من بغداد سنة 1937م عميدًا لكلية الحقوق ورأس وفد مصر في المؤتمر الدولي للقانون المقارن بلاهاي.
أسندت إليه وزارة العدل المصرية وضع مشروع القانون المدني ، فانجزه ، ورفض الحصول على أي مكافأة.
أجبر مرة أخرى على ترك التدريس بالجامعة سنة 1937م فاتجه إلى القضاء حيث أصبح قاضيًا للمحكمة المختلطة بالمنصورة ، ثم وكيلاً لوزارة العدل ، فمستشارًا فوكيلاً لوزارة المعارف العمومية ، إلى أن أبعد منها لأسباب سياسية سنة 1942م فاضطر إلى العمل بالمحاماة رغم عدم حبه لها.
عاد للعراق مرة أخرى سنة 1943م لاستكمال مشروع القانون المدني الجديد ، ولكن بسبب ضغوط الحكومة المصرية (الوفدية) على الحكومة العراقية اضطر للسفر إلى دمشق ، وبدأ وضع مشروع القانون المدني لها ، ولكن أعيد مرة أخرى لمصر بسبب ضغوط حكومية.
وضع أثناء وجوده في دمشق أول مخطط لإنشاء اتحاد عربي سنة 1944م قبل قيام الجامعة العربية ، ووضع مشروع معهد الدراسات العربية العليا الذي تأجل تنفيذه حتى سنة 1952م في إطار جامعة الدول العربية.
تولى وزارة المعارف العمومية في أكثر من وزارة من عام 1945م حتى 1949م ، وقام أثناءها بتأسيس جامعتي فاروق (الإسكندرية الآن) وجامعة محمد علي.
عيّن عضوًا بمجمع اللغة العربية في مصر سنة 1946م.
عيّن سنة1949م رئيسًا لمجلس الدولة المصري ، وأحدث أكبر تطوير تنظيمي وإداري للمجلس في تاريخه ، وأصدر أول مجلة له ، وتحول المجلس في عهده الى واحة للحريات ، واستمر فيه إلى ما بعد ثورة يوليو سنة 1952م.
شارك في وضع الدستور المصري بعد إلغاء دستور 1923م.
سافر إلى ليبيا بعد استقلالها ، حيث وضع لها قانونها المدني الذي صدر سنة 1953م ولم يتقاضى مقابل.

حدث صدام بينه وبين الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر سنة 1954م أقيل بسببه من مجلس الدولة ، فاعتزل الحياة العامة حتى وفاته فى عام 1971م.
استطاع أثناء عزلته (من 1954م – 1970م) إنجاز عدد من المؤلفات القانونية المهمة ، كما وضع المقدمات الدستورية والقانونية لكل من مصر وليبيا والسودان والكويت والإمارات العربية المتحدة ، ولم تسمح له السلطات المصرية بالسفر إلا مرة واحدة تلبية لدعوة أمير الكويت سنة 1960م ، واستطاع خلال هذه الزيارة وضع دستور دولة الكويت واستكمال المقومات الدستورية القانونية التي تؤهلها لعضوية الأمم المتحدة.

أعماله القانونية والفكرية

لم يتم حصردقيق للاعمال القانونية والفكرية للدكتور السنهورى ، وفيما يلى حصر مبدئى:
مشروعات القوانين المدنية .. والدساتير
1) القانون المدني المصري ومذكرته الإيضاحية.. وشروحه (الوسيط) و(الوجيز).
2) القانون المدني العراقي ومذكرته الإيضاحية.
3) القانون المدني السوري ومذكرته الإيضاحية.. وقانون البينات بما فيه من قواعد الإثبات الموضوعية والإجرائية.
4) دستور دولة الكويت وقوانينها: التجاري.. والجنائي.. والإجراءات الجنائية.. والمرافعات.. وقانون الشركات.. وقوانين عقود المقاولة، والوكالة عن المسئولية التقصيرية وعن كل الفروع.. وهي التي جمعت فيما بعد في القانون المدني الكويتي.
5) القانون المدني الليبي ومذكرته الإيضاحية.
6) دستور دولة السودان.
7) دستور دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
كما أن له آثارًا فكرية أخرى بغير اللغة العربية أهمها تلك الأبحاث التي قدمها عن الشريعة الإسلامية في المؤتمرات الدولية للقانون المقارن ، بالإضافة إلى الأبحاث والدراسات والمذكرات والتقارير التي ألفها ونشرها خارج مصر ولم يتم حصرها إلى الآن ، وخاصة ما نشره في العراق أثناء وجوده بها لوضع القانون المدني لها.

----------

